# Guitar instructor needed in Pickering



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have been playing for almost 5 years but there are certain important issues I need to address! Looking for an instructor out in Durham east. I have played phone tag with one and now he won't return my calls. That fact really bothers me! I can't believe his business ineptitude. Can anyone suggest anyone out my way?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If I remember right, you don't drive, but if you're desperate and can find your way to Uxbridge, I'd be happy to have you as a student. Go to UxbridgeGuitar.com for more info - site hasn't been updated in way too long, but all the info is accurate. And I will almost certainly return your phone call.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bw66 said:


> If I remember right, you don't drive, but if you're desperate and can find your way to Uxbridge, I'd be happy to have you as a student. Go to UxbridgeGuitar.com for more info - site hasn't been updated in way too long, but all the info is accurate. And I will almost certainly return your phone call.


Thanks Brian but Uxbridge is a little out of my way. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lola said:


> Thanks Brian but Uxbridge is a little out of my way. Thanks for the offer though!


Thought it might be, but I figured I might as well do a bit of self-promotion.


----------

